# Merry Christmas Mr. Blue Skeen



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

My good friend Blue Skeen recently hinted that he would like me to make him a new starship based on his proven and deadly "Long Tom" design. His only request was that I use Mulberry in the build, a favored wood of his. Well, here it is and all I can say is that this thing is EXTREMELY accurate and easy to shoot. I simply call it the "Long Tom II"
I took his "Long Tom" design and Flipped it Out! The core of the frame is made from DymaLux for mass and strength and the outsides are made from Mulberry. The handle has been custom fitted to Blue's hand and the butt cap is made from Bocote. I modified his original design in several ways, but fundamentally kept the same geometry. The forks are adjustable to allow for an extension from 7.5" to 12.5" in front of the hand, providing an extra long draw to zip his preferred 7/16" ammo and .050" latex to work extra well. He has no idea that this slingshot is on its way to him for Christmas.

I would love to see his face when he opens the package on Christmas day! With that said, don't let the cat out the bag if you happen to talk with him before then.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Bravo!


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

That's amazing..!!!
Outstanding work.......


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

What a sweet outfit !!! Merry Xmas for sure.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

that looks great!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh Mama that is THE hot setup!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Very great heart you have for making a great gift for one of the best ever masters of the slingshot.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Nathan, What a great guy you are to use your considerable talents for this Christmas gift! Blue is gonna flip ! This is an absolutely beautiful piece of work for a wonderful person ! Have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

YEAH!!!! Thats what I"m talking about! Fantastic!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh boy, Blue is gonna flip over that Bud! Really nice Nathan! He shoots that Long Tom when he gets serious. I won't let him know. What a great Christmas Present and a great friend too! Flatband


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's different, great design and build...


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Top notch shooter for a top notch guy. Beautiful Nathan.
Philly


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a fantastic beast that is ... congratulations on a wonderful job. I am sure he will be pleased.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Very very nice.
You do good work.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh to have an artistic craftsman such as yourself as good friend.
He'll treasure it for sure!


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

That is really nice..........well done.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That is wonderful Flippinout! Thanks for being so thoughtful for a really great guy. Blue was a great influence on me when I got back in slingshots. He is the greatest. -- Tex


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

quite the artistic touch, i can see a lot of time and patience went into this one, it looks like the wrist brace is a rocker to accommodate the shooters arm angle.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you all. I really enjoyed making this starship and I don't think it will be my last. I was astounded at how well it shoots and the overall novelty of the beast, especially being a shooter of small and pocketable slingshots myself. The stability and long sight plane really make for an accurate slingshot.

The arm brace does have rocker to allow the frame to conform to the shooters physical geometry and seems to be an improvement over the static arm brace that was on the original Long Tom from which this slingshot was inspired.

I talked to Blue last night, and he totally ignored the "Do not open till christmas" markings on the box. He was happy to say the least and told me he would take it through the paces today and let me know what he thought.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

It was a great present to open. Would love to see a picture of his face when he pulled it out.


----------



## aussie (Dec 3, 2010)

That is a work of art. Great job


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

NNNnnnno. THAT is the slingshot of the year.


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Museum quality. The best i've ever seen.


----------



## K1ng Edward (Jan 1, 2012)

That is jaw-dropping beautiful!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Remarkable! Absolute beauty!


----------



## face.xD (Dec 28, 2011)

VERY good and is a beauty


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Me next, me next. LOL!





















NICE!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

That's crazy cool Nathan. SOTM contender for sure. Your a mad man in the best possible way.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Another amazing build Nathan. Thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

breathtaking skills.....hats off Sir....


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Stunning!!!! Absolutely stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

The last time I saw this slingshot, it was scratched, dinged, beat up, used, mildly abused, and shooting straight. I could not be happier and Blue still likes it too!


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

WOW I bet when he opens the box this Christmas there will be a tear in his eye.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Oh yeah. I remember this one. Outstanding. I've wanted to make a sling bow along the same lines ever since I saw it. what a Beauty.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Nathan, Well Done! kinda got the Weatherby thing going on with the lines and materials


----------

